# Adlam Patent jar



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got this nice looking Adlam Patent jar from Boston Mass., it has a ground lip, original screw top and a almost complete label which is hard to read. I can make out the last four letters and they are MEAT, so I'm thinking Mince Meat?? Inside the lid is a wood liner that also says Adlam Patent, Bostom Mass. Dec. 22 but I can't make out the rest of the date(GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR). Any thoughts on Redbook number, value and collectibility are greatly appreciated... Jim

 This is it next to a quart Mason jar, I am washing it out now so look for cleaned up pics tomorrow[]


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

Ground lip, dirty now....


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

Without top...


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

Bottom...


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

Found one with a lid that has a handle which is different from my lid, mine is just aqua also but I like what I see price wise...[] 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-POT-BELLY-1884-ADLAM-PATENT-GLASS-PAIL-3-4-Pint-YELLOW-AMBER-sgnd-base-NR-/390569103497?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aefbb9089


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

I see they also come in a blue/sapphire color and in this straight sided style, I don't see mine though....

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/c1880s-RARE-Adlams-Patent-Pail-Half-Pint-Fruit-Jar-in-Sapphire-Blue-COMPLETE-/300866784385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460d0ecc81&nma=true&si=58lyisKknMrjIvkI8D64EtZDfiY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

RB shows them as candy jars but I think that may be incorrect for all jars. Maybe RB21 if just base marked. The patent (or one of them) was for the closure and could have a wire handle. Zumwalt mostly agrees I think, I'll need to find my other glasses. That's a basic but I'll look more when your done and I find the glasses.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 9, 2013)

Redbook # 22, says it is a candy jar. It also says it comes with an attached handle and cork liner. I am wondering if there are 2 holes in the lid for the handle? Correct closure value adds 50-75% to jar, yours would 37% I'd say with the handle missing. Pint aqua $35-50 + 37%
 Also comes in 12 and 24oz sizes. 
 There are no pictures  in the Redbook. Another variant ( RB 20 ) gives June 24, 84 ( 1884) as a patent date.  
 Nice jar.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

No holes for handles but the cork inside the lid is also stamped with Adlam Patent Boston Mass and a Dec. 22 date, I'm assuming it's 84' but I can't make it out. So with the label saying MEAT and the top being the right one for the jar I am thinking it's not a candy jar at all, it may have to hit Ebay to see what the masses think. Thanks for the help guys...[]


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's why I think it's assumed these were candy jars, this is a Adlam's Patent Licorice jar that was recently sold on ebay. Google has a bunch of images including the straight sided version in aqua but none like mine in aqua, and they all have the tops with the handles.... Very odd and hopefully desirable[]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ADLAMS-PATENT-LICORICE-LOZENGES-DRUG-STORE-ADVERTISING-DISPLAY-GLASS-JAR-/281041876962?ViewItem=&refid=store&item=281041876962&nma=true&si=58lyisKknMrjIvkI8D64EtZDfiY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

Same date, different year. Looks a bit different also.
 http://www.google.com/patents?id=eyc_AAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah my lid has 4 distinct threads, I sent Greg Spurgeon a email to see what he can tell me...


----------



## MNJars (Apr 9, 2013)

Very cool jar - definately collectible and has value.  I agree with the others that much of the value is in the lid.  These came in a few different sizes too.  You might want to measure.  I think 12oz, pint, and 24oz.

 It sure looks like some kid was happy to get a jar full of candy about 120 years ago!  (or mince meat, who knows...)


----------



## MNJars (Apr 9, 2013)

Let us know what Greg says.  I'm certain he would know more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope he can help you out Jim. RB10 has a cross reference of Pat dates and nothing came close for Dec.22 of any year there either. There was one for 1858 and 1886 but they weren't it.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MNJars
> 
> Very cool jar - definately collectible and has value.  I agree with the others that much of the value is in the lid.  These came in a few different sizes too.  You might want to measure.  I think 12oz, pint, and 24oz.
> 
> It sure looks like some kid was happy to get a jar full of candy about 120 years ago!  (or mince meat, who knows...)


 The first pic has it next to a quart mason jar so I'm assuming 24 ounces. Greg says "Nice find, as labeled examples are very scarce, although it may not add much to the value unless it the label is extremely colorful or graphic." Good pics coming tomorrow...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's the patent for the pail.
 http://www.google.com/patents?id=jhptAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=ininventor:%22SAMUEL+ADLAM%22&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

It's an eye catcher for sure!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 11, 2013)

Perhaps what you're seeing that says "meat" is the last part of the word "sweetmeat" which is indeed - candy.


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks JnS, I'm gonna look at it under a loop and see if I can make anything else out...


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

The jar cleaned up great, it appears to be the only one of it's kind out there right now. No holes for a handle in the top like all the other Adlam jars, original cork insert stamped with the Adlam Patent, Boston Mass. Dec 22. I contacted Greg Spurgeon who told me to find one with a label is a rarity and the Adlam expert I talked with told me he has never seen another, he thought my lid wasn't original until I showed him the pics with the stamped cork. He said it's a real wild card, so it hits Ebay tonight because I'm hoping it catches fire like the recent run of Adlam Jars....

 Going to post some cleaned up pics.....


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

I guess I should scrape that old paper off of the bottom??


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

Done....


----------



## digginthedog (Apr 22, 2013)

Neat jar...With rare lid & label should draw some attention... Good Luck!! JB


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks JB


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2013)

good luck with it


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> good luck with it


 []


----------



## epackage (May 3, 2013)

Just an update, the jar brought $100, so I'm happy with that and I hope the buyer is too...[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 3, 2013)

good for you jim.


----------



## zecritr (May 3, 2013)

way to go
 congrats


----------



## andy volkerts (May 4, 2013)

[] You did good on that one Jim!!


----------

